# pinky prices



## ozzie10 (Jan 4, 2010)

hello im ust wondering what the going rate on pinkies is i purchased 50 2 day old pinkies and including postage this cost me £20 is this right or is it abit steep if so could any1 point me in the right direction, many thanks :whistling2:


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

pinkies 35p each 
small mice 60p each 
medium mice 75p each 
large mice £1.00 each 
jumbo mice £1.20
rat pups 50p each
small rats £1.20 each 
medium rats £1.50 each 
large rats £1.70 each


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

£17.50 for 50 pinkies


----------



## ozzie10 (Jan 4, 2010)

is tht including postage or will it be £27.50 inc next day postage


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

see i go into the shops instead of paying p&p like that


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

We breed ours instead............


----------



## Dragon84 (Sep 20, 2009)

25p each or 100 for £20


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Dragon84 said:


> 25p each or 100 for £20


Where from and what is the postage on those?

I sell my home bred ones at 19p each but only a few to friend etc and I often run out of pinks.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

My local does um for 25p


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

i have 100 for 20 pick up from ol2 7tj:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

seem to be between 35 and 45p in the shops my me!


----------



## Vardamir (Feb 1, 2010)

50p each at petsmart Derby  im gettin ripped off, think i need to shop around abit


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

i get my pinks for 14p each


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

I get my pinks from A & N Frozen. They do them for 14p each. Problem is it's £20 postage. They are the cheapest I find and I buy all my frozen from there.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

i pay 10p each for mine


----------



## scorp25 (May 10, 2009)

10 for £3 at my local any one rcommend anywhere to buy in bulk with cheap p&p


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It depends on how much you want to buy at one time.
I have always used TSM, as their prices are very good, and postage is also low (free for orders over £125, over £75 is £7, under £75 is £9.99).
A&N are often quopted as being the cheapest around, but they only sell in quantities of 50, whereas TSM do various sized packs of food, and their postage is way more, £20 for a small box, £24 for a large box, no matter how much the order is.
However, unless you are buying in bulk, by the time you have added on postage, there is usually very little difference from shop prices.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Postage allways seems to be the killer when it comes to frozen food i can see why when you have to buy loads of poly boxes and dry ice packs but like what most company do is over charge for postage to make a little more profit


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

waynegarland said:


> I get my pinks from A & N Frozen. They do them for 14p each. Problem is it's £20 postage. They are the cheapest I find and I buy all my frozen from there.


im lucky i pick mine up from them only 10 miles down the road :2thumb:


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

25p - 40p by me. i was using the cheaper place but none of our snakes would eat them. I dont know if its how they are stored or what but went to the more expensive place. and tbh a all round better shop and no probs feeding


----------



## reptileexpress (Feb 22, 2008)

50x Pinks = £19.50 inclusive of postage from me:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------

